# Allow Chi to sleep in your bed or not??



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Hiya,

I hear lots of people on here let their Chi share their bed, which sounds like a lovely idea, waking up to them sleeping next to you awww  

I'm just wondering though, when did you let them sleep next to you? First night, 2 weeks, longer???

I honestly do not believe I would roll onto my pup if and when I get her, I am a very sound sleeper and I never shift about more than once or twice during the night. (sleeping next to bf sometimes means I *have* to stay within my little triangle of space lol!) 

Thanks, just like to hear everyone's opinions and what works for them. :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

paris,cosmo and vienna slept with me from the first night  i made a ramp for them so they can go to their potty pad....
i'm not afraid to squash them ,because they shrieek us all awake :shock: 
they sleep under the duvet against my belly or in my neck  i love it!!!!

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

after the 3rd night i gave in and let chiwi sleep in bed with me... it was 3 am and i was sooo tired, she was not crate training at all and i felt bad just letting her scream and whine all night. so in my lack of sleep comatose state i was in i reasoned with her. i said chiwi, listen mommy will let you sleep in bed but i will put your bed in mine right next to the pillow and you have to sleep in there. you can get out to go potty but go down the steps and use the wee wee pad. no peeing or pooping in my bed. and it was like she understood me! cause once i say chiwi go to bed, she hops up the steps and right into her bed. (we only had one pee pee accident.)


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

well i got deano recently and he is 2, he is very small though. i let him sleep with me every night but i leave his favourite fluffy pillow at the bottom of my bed incase he gets too warm etc. He usualy sleeps into the night next to by belly with his hed resting on me under the duvet then i think he gets too warm and gets on his pillow then in the morning he will come back and snuggle up to you if he decides he wants more sleep, usually he just likes bouncing of my head though and licking my face, lol! i sometimes get scared incase i squash him, but he is one of those that wont budge lol! i love sleeping with him by my side though, hes like a little furry hot water bottle lol (im in manchester uk - always rains lol)


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i'm not afraid to squash them ,because they shrieek us all awake :shock:
> i love it


 Thats so funny!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo always slept on my pillow and god did he snore, plus when he wanted me to take him to go to the toilet he'd sit on my face till I woke up. But we never had any accidents or squashing problems. I think they are happy as long as they are with their mummy.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Guinness sleeps with me.. I can't imagine it any other way. I don't have a ramp because it's MY bed and I don't want him thinking he can get on it anytime he pleases. We (Guinness and I) have a deal. When he wants "up" he "lays down". He has to lay down first before I pick him up.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Aw sweet guys, really lovely feedback for me to read  
Thanks  

I've definitely made up my mind, i'll go start making my ramp from papermache and empty toilet roll tubes!





Just kidding hehe :wink:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Roxy slept in for kennel at night for about 2 wks but she was already kennel trained we let get used to her new surroundings and she sleeps with us every night and I love it.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget has been sleeping with me since day 1.. well, he has had his bed next to mine and wwhen we was really tiny (3weeks) I would snuggle with him unitl I was ready to go to sleep and then i would put him in his little bed... Now he can go from his bed to mine and he will sleep where ever he wants to sleep.... like last night he was all tucked in with Mark and I woke up in the iddle of the night and Gadget was now where to be found.. I started looking around for him and he was tucked down beside Mark under his arm under the blankets.... once Gadget saw me he was not snuggled with Mark any more.. he couldn't get to me fast enough... hhehehhe


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Jasmine has slept with me from the day I brought her home. Oh, I had every intention of training her to sleep in her crate, but the first time she started to cry and whine, that all went straight out the window! :lol: 

I love having her sleep with me. She usually snuggles up against my tummy. The absolutely sweetest thing she does is when we first go to bed at night. I usually read for a while before turning out the lamp, and she will crawl right up to my armpit and lay her head on my shoulder and snuggle there. I swear it's just like she is giving me a good-night hug.


----------



## tinksplace (Apr 24, 2005)

lol same here i had intentions of crate training my chih but it ended up in my bed. :wink: :wave: i just felt too bad letting it whine at me. :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily spent the first two years of her life in some god awful cage at a puppy mill so there was no way I'd have her sleep anyplace other than my bed. She has her bed right next to my pillow and it's the perfect arrangement for us both. When she has to go potty she goes to the bottom of the bed and twirls until I let her down. She doesn't make any noise when she's twirling but somehow it always wakes me up. I guess I've developed mommy hearing. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> I love having her sleep with me. She usually snuggles up against my tummy. The absolutely sweetest thing she does is when we first go to bed at night. I usually read for a while before turning out the lamp, and she will crawl right up to my armpit and lay her head on my shoulder and snuggle there. I swear it's just like she is giving me a good-night hug.


That's so cute. Aren't these guys just the sweetest things? They soak up all the love we give them and then they give it back a hundred fold.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I think I had Zeus in his crate for the first week and all he did was cry. As soon as he was in bed with us, he never cried again at night and I'm so glad he sleeps with us. Usually he'll crawl to my ankles and rest his head on my ankles, but recently, he's been popping his head out while leaving his body under the covers.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

All mine sleep with us and we are going to have to get a bigger bed soon!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

My fiance thinks I created a monster but P-Nut does sleep w/ us... next to and on me though. She is great though, and she serves as my alarm in the morning  always getting me up on time for work and everything!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yoda sleeps with us everynight, At first I was real cautious cause i thought i would squish him, but he let me know. ANd now i dont worry he will move. ITs been past 2 wks now and he still sleeps in our beds, I do get up with him 2 times a night to go potty


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

My first chi slept with me and Marcus does too. It feels so good to have them snuggled against you.


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Ruby has slept in her crate since day 1, well day 2 actually, she slept in the bath tub on the first night, lol. Because she was so easy, I never once had to get up to her in the night, and she only cried the first 2 nights. She does get in bed with one of us every morning though. And on one extra cold night last week she slept in my sisters bed


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Tader has almost always slept in bed with me that is unless were mad at each other then he has to use his bed in the utility room. When he was a puppy he would go to the bathroom in the bed YUCK!!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

When I first got my kitten Breezer two years ago, she insisted on sleeping in my bed but she went to the toilet twice on my bed during the night so I had to build her little steps lol. She was such a sweet little girl, I really miss her  

I couldn't ever pursuade her to sleep under the duvet though, cats seem to be funny about that! It'll be so strange having a little dog sleeping next to me. I can't wait till the pups are born this week!! I really hope she has at least one girl!! :toothy10:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

For about the first week or so I let Lina sleep with us mainly because she didn't know us or the sounds of the house or anything like that and I knew she would be scared. I gradually started having her sleep in her own bed though. My bf is a *hard* sleeper and I'm always afraid he's going to turn over and crush her (he never has but it still makes me nervous sometimes). She has been sleeping in her bed every night since about December or so (so she got a good month or two of sleeping mostly with us). In the morning after I let her out to go potty she usually ends up climbing in bed with me though lol. We sleep until we hear one of the kids get up and then we get up.


----------



## Lindsey21 (Apr 14, 2005)

I've had Elizabeth Taylor for one week, and so far she sleeps in her bed, which is placed in my bed. I've gradually been moving it a little further from me, this week it will go on the floor next to my bed, and I'll let my hand hang over into the bed so she still feels close. Gradually getting her used to sleeping in her bed alone, even though her bed will be in my bedroom.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

lol......so funny! Looks like the majority of us sleep with our babies. But, the chi books that I've read all say not to do that. :lol: Taco, has slept with me from day one too. (I couldn't stand the whining either). Started out with 2 potty trips a night. Now he waits til morning. I just tell him "Taco, it's time to go nite nite, and he goes in the bedroom and waits for me to get there, he starts out behind my knees under the quilt. But, I think he gets too warm because he's under and on top the rest of the night......and no more alarm either. I call him by little alarm clock, he starts whining and jumping on me about the same time every morning.


----------



## Stewart's Mom (Mar 28, 2005)

I usually try to get Stewie to sleep in his crate...he will hang out there and sleep until I close the door and then he cries and whines....I usually try to let him cry himself to sleep but I normally give in and put him in bed with me. He crawls under the covers to the foot of the bed and sleeps up against my feet or up by my knees. He stays there all night and normally when I wake up and peek under the covers he is on his back with his paws up waiting for a belly rub! To date, I have had only one potty accident and that is because I got up to go potty and he didn't feel like jumping down to his potty pad and figured my comforter was a better spot :x


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

Richie is allowed into our bed to cuddle in the evening. Then one of us brings him into his bed and gives him a good night kiss. The reason he is not allowed to sleep in our bed the whole night is simply that we want some privacy :lol: 

Richie's mom.


----------

